# RootzWiki Wallpaper and More



## jairomeo (Jun 24, 2011)

Those that know me, know, besides the fact that I am slightly off my rocker, I made a ish load of wallpapers.

I decided to make one for Rootz Wiki. I will probably make more in the future as well (if people seem to like it).

I currently make stuff for CM (I am JaiThemes), Enomther, JRummy, Synergy, Dark Ginger and a ton just for fun. And that's just wallpapers.

Attached is the RootzWiki one, you can see the rest at:
View attachment 196

http://jbthemes.com/jaithemes
Link to all of the RootzWiki wallpapers since the upload is still not working.
RootzWiki walls by JaiRomeo

Be warned the NSFW section really does mean Not Safe For Work.

- Peace


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

ur link 404's but thx man nice rootzwiki one :-D


----------



## jairomeo (Jun 24, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> ur link 404's but thx man nice rootzwiki one :-D


Thanks, wasn't supposed to be capitalized.


----------



## davidjr621 (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks nice, gotta bust some more out! ;D


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

deff gonna use a bunch of those....+ alot from ur site...thx man...theres deff some cool ones


----------



## JSM9872 (Jun 27, 2011)

I just visited your site and checked out the your work. Truly awesome!! I will be sporting many of them.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

Great site man! I'm sure I'll be using plenty of them.


----------



## TheWizKid95 (Jun 9, 2011)

haha i like the one with the girl holding the cucumber... that is a cucumber right?


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Of course it's a cucumber!


----------



## jairomeo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback, I am trying to upload a couple more RootzWiki one's but the uploads keep failing for some reason.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

jairomeo said:


> Thanks for the feedback, I am trying to upload a couple more RootzWiki one's but the uploads keep failing for some reason.


i cant host them if u need me to.


----------



## mattyg151 (Jun 13, 2011)

jairomeo said:


> Thanks for the feedback, I am trying to upload a couple more RootzWiki one's but the uploads keep failing for some reason.


looks awesome. i like the ones you posted on twitter also. can't wait to see those up to download.


----------



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

think i could steal the rootzwiki ones for my wallpapers app? with credit of course


----------



## jairomeo (Jun 24, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> i cant host them if u need me to.


I have my website, but wanted to post the ones for RootzWiki here


----------



## jairomeo (Jun 24, 2011)

mattyg151 said:


> looks awesome. i like the ones you posted on twitter also. can't wait to see those up to download.


They are on the site now since website is still not taking uploads.


----------



## jairomeo (Jun 24, 2011)

[quote name='r2doesinc ']think i could steal the rootzwiki ones for my wallpapers app? with credit of course  QUOTE]

As long as their is credit and the app isn't a paid app. I am working on getting a wallpaper app for myself to pull from the site.


----------



## nmiltner (Jun 6, 2011)

These walls have always been my favorites! Keep up the awesome work, Jai!


----------



## tb110895 (Jun 12, 2011)

Nice site and wallpapers, thanks!


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

jairomeo said:


> I have my website, but wanted to post the ones for RootzWiki here


o duh im dumb lol...


----------

